# 90 Gal - need some males



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guys. I know this isnt really the proper section but I am on a hunt for african cichlids. If anyone knows of some rare or brightly colord fish that is my goal. I would prefer males but depending on what is out there I am open to ideas. I would rather get fish which need homes than fish from the store. 

Wish List;
Dimidiochromis compressiceps - Malawi Eye-Biter
Champsochromis caeruleus - Malawi Trout
Aulonocara maylandi kandeensis - Blue Orchid
Jewel Cichlid
Two Striped Apisto


----------



## matt210g (Apr 24, 2009)

*Need Cichlids ?*

Hey,
I have two large tanks 210 Gal and a 125Gal Cichlid tanks that I would be happy to pick a few males out for you if you are still interested. nearly all of my tanks are kept as breeding setes so new fry continuosly. I am in Bowmanville ?


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

i have some males that i was going to donate to big als or something, though they arent the fish on your wish list =/


----------

